# urgent help needed!



## amanjagga (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi guys 
I have 1 template that is without xml file and i want to make this template compatible with CMS( zoomla) 
If any one can help me in this matter
PLz! guys plz! guys help me!


----------



## amanjagga (Dec 1, 2007)

hellllllllllllllllllllllpppppppppppppppppppppp  mmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2007)

can u elaborate, wats the template, post it here.

May be then someone can help u.


----------



## amanjagga (Dec 2, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> can u elaborate, wats the template, post it here.
> 
> May be then someone can help u.


I have this template and want to use this with zoomla

*www.boxedart.com/phpshop/info.php/mp_/16378

             plz! help


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2007)

amanjagga said:
			
		

> I have this template and want to use this with zoomla
> 
> *www.boxedart.com/phpshop/info.php/mp_/16378
> 
> plz! help


hey thats paid one, so unless and until someone can get a copy of that he/she cant make XML file for that.


----------



## amanjagga (Dec 2, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> hey thats paid one, so unless and until someone can get a copy of that he/she cant make XML file for that.


Dude i have the copy i have suscribe to it


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2007)

amanjagga said:
			
		

> Dude i have the copy i have suscribe to it


yeah thats true but then how someone can help u without even knowing the structure of that template.

You need an XML for that and without getting elements and attributes in theat template one cant create XML file for u.

Perhaps this will help u
*www.mambosolutions.com/dw_tutorial/#top

And here is one software to generate template.xml for any template:
*webscripts.softpedia.com/script/Modules/Joomla-Mambo-Modules/Automated-template-xml-creator-8500.html

Guess it helps u out 



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> <install version="1.5" type="template">
> <name>TemplateTutorial15</name>
> <creationDate>August  2007</creationDate>
> ...


only if u can understand it u can do it manually

Explaination



> *<install version="1.5" type="template">*.  The contents of the XML document are instructions for the backend installer.  The option type="template" tells the installer that we are  installing a template and that it is for Joomla 1.5.
> *<name>TemplateTutorial15</name>*. Defines the name of your template. The name you enter here will also be used to create the directory within the templates directory. Therefore it should not contain any characters that the file system cannot handle, for example spaces. If installing manually, you need to create a directory that is identical to the template name.
> *<creationDate>August 2007</creationDate>*. The date the template was created. It is a free form field and can be anything such as May 2005, 08-June-1978, 01/01/2004, and so on.
> *<author>Barrie North</author>*.  The name of the author of this template[md]most likely your name.
> ...



more on *www.joomlashack.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=226&Itemid=16&limit=1&limitstart=2


----------

